# Glanz bzw. Lichteffekt



## Blue Eagle (5. Februar 2005)

Erstmal hi und schönen Samstag abend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 also wie der Titel schon sagt, würde ich gerne wissen wie man einen anständigen Glanz/Lichteffekt hinbekommt. Mit 'anständig' meine ich nicht irgendein billiges Plug-in oder so (etwa wie hier ==> http://die-grafik-ecke.d-c-e.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=67), sondern etwas das flexibel ist, eben veränderbar. Es sollte so in die Richtung gehen ==> http://mitglied.lycos.de/blueeagle1989/eMule_Fondo_1024.JPG 

   PS: Sorry, falls das ne Standard-Newbie-Frage ist, aber via google hab ich keine gute Beschreibung oder Tutorial gefunden

   greez 

   Blue Eagle


----------



## devilrga (5. Februar 2005)

Hi,
Herzlich Wilkommen im Forum!
Per Suche & Finden würde man vieles zum Thema finden.

mfg


----------

